# Kellen's MK6 GTI



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Wanted to introduce myself, and show you guys what I have been working on. 

Bought this brand new in April of 2010, did the usual lighting, coils and wheels. 










Then I started talking with some friends (Shawn and Rene) and air was something that eventyally had to happen. I slowly started piecing together the kit I wanted. 

Airlift Slams up front.









I didnt want Airlift rears, So I went the RE-5's. Also got Dual 444c's, sway bar brackets, SwitchSpeed, and the 5 gal skinny










Next was the install. I headed down to Nicks for some help and a garage. With help from a couple good dudes we went at it. Funny part was, I drove to OR from WA to do the install. I remembered everything but my wheel lock key. Haha, that was a nice 5 hour journey trying to get that figured out. 

Nick doing the notch...









notch almost all done, paint still drying...

Notch by Kellen_H, on Flickr

Getting the rear all wired up, thanks Rene!









1st run down to the gas station at about 2am...

















Here is a shot of the interior gauges. Went with a dual Podi gauge setup (Thanks Greg!) and put it in the euro cubby...









Now I just need some wheels :laugh:

Wanted to thank everyone for their help. Shawn, Nick, and Sam for help with the install. Rene for all the wiring help. And Will and Rali at BR for the great customer service and parts.

Cheers :beer:,

Kellen


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Nice, simple build thread! :beer:

Car looks clean. Keep us posted when u get some new wheels.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

joecastro420 said:


> Nice, simple build thread! :beer:
> 
> Car looks clean. Keep us posted when u get some new wheels.


Just picked up some OEM 18's to daily until I find something I really like :thumbup:



Squirrel Nuts said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

hussdog426 said:


> :wave:





Davey_Auers said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:





vjg1215 said:


> :thumbup:





prospal said:


> :wave:


Men of many words, haha :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

These should be good beaters until I find something multi-piece that I really like...

18x8.5 et30 18x9.5 et33


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I want something like those to run legit. Why did you want to avoid Airlift rears?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

because they rub unless you modify the control arm.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin good Kellen, can't wait to see what wheels you pick up opcorn:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> because they rub unless you modify the control arm.


Mine don't. Do you mean XL's or Airlift performance? I have the performance ones. Will at Bagriders said those are probably the best bags to run in the rear on a mk6 GTI. Smoothest ride he said.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, I was talking about the XL rears.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

yeah the XL rears can rub


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

exhaust port was stuck partially open today, letting out all the air in bag #4 (passenger side rear). After hitting the switch a couple times it sealed again. How concerned should I be about that? under 1k miles on the system


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

gtipwnz said:


> Mine don't. Do you mean XL's or Airlift performance? I have the performance ones. Will at Bagriders said those are probably the best bags to run in the rear on a mk6 GTI. Smoothest ride he said.


Just wanted to let you know only difference from rear xl to preformance is only the brackets they use same bag. Airlift told me while I was shopping since I did not want to rub. I personally had both brackets and I prefer the non xls


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

98DUB said:


> exhaust port was stuck partially open today, letting out all the air in bag #4 (passenger side rear). After hitting the switch a couple times it sealed again. How concerned should I be about that? under 1k miles on the system


Anybody have insight here?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

New rear shocks go in this week :beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin good kellen, what shocks you running?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

going with Beilstein's


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

What End links are you using??? Looks good.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

coneklr said:


> What End links are you using??? Looks good.


 K-Sport :beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

98DUB said:


> going with Beilstein's


 Were you waiting for them to come back in stock from BR? Mine will be here this week too


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

gti.jon said:


> Were you waiting for them to come back in stock from BR? Mine will be here this week too


 Nah, bought them from a former bagged MK6. He never got around to putting them on before he sold his car so I took them off his hands.


----------



## 16v dubbin (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks Nice Dude :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

16v dubbin said:


> Looks Nice Dude :thumbup:


 Thanks Dude! 

I'll post some updates tonight comparing the Airlift rear shocks with Bilstein's (lift hieght)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice car! :beer::beer::beer: And your daily-run-around wheels? I wouldn't mind kicking around on those for a little while, I don't think they look half bad :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lookin' really good man. Nice work.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Nice car! :beer::beer::beer: And your daily-run-around wheels? I wouldn't mind kicking around on those for a little while, I don't think they look half bad :thumbup:


 Yeah Just needed something to get my winter wheels/tires off. Found those for cheap, I still need tires. Always on the hunt for a multi piece wheel that I want to run :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Gained about 2.5 inches of lift, also got ride of the rattles. Love these Bilstein's!


----------



## ZacharyJ (Mar 21, 2011)

98DUB said:


> These should be good beaters until I find something multi-piece that I really like...
> 
> 18x8.5 et30 18x9.5 et33


You ever get these on? just picked up a set for the same reason haha (Though they need to be refinished which will be :heart: )


----------



## bmpR32vw (Jun 13, 2008)

98DUB said:


> Gained about 2.5 inches of lift, also got ride of the rattles. Love these Bilstein's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

ZacharyJ said:


> You ever get these on? just picked up a set for the same reason haha (Though they need to be refinished which will be :heart: )


Not yet, ordered new center caps. Tires probably at the end of the month. 



bmpR32vw said:


> YESSS I :heart: Shiner


:beer:


----------



## ZacharyJ (Mar 21, 2011)

yeh i need to order center caps too


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

98DUB said:


> Gained about 2.5 inches of lift, also got ride of the rattles. Love these Bilstein's!


 Sorry for bumping this up. How much drop did you loose with the bilsteins on?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Piso said:


> Sorry for bumping this up. How much drop did you loose with the bilsteins on?


 None, gained about 3 inches of lift too! And they dont rattle like the airlift's did. Best decision ever :beer:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the same Bilstein in the rear and, without any bump stop, they are limiting my drop. I have bagyard rear, I guess you are probably held up by the bag before bottoming out on the strut.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Piso said:


> I have the same Bilstein in the rear and, without any bump stop, they are limiting my drop. I have bagyard rear, I guess you are probably held up by the bag before bottoming out on the strut.


 Its probably your bracket holding you up, that is if you are running D-cups


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

No, bagyard rear don't have brackets . I'm sitting on the rear shocks


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Piso said:


> No, bagyard rear don't have brackets . I'm sitting on the rear shocks


 oh thats right, I spaced that you mentioned you were running bagyards. They use AH2 bags right?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

They are sleeve bags just like airlift rears. Just a bit more engineered (no rubbing)


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Started to form the floor last night, a little mock up


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Simple and clean:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

gti.jon said:


> Simple and clean:thumbup:


 Trying to decide what I want to wrap it in. Matching carpet or like a black suede?


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

98DUB said:


> Trying to decide what I want to wrap it in. Matching carpet or like a black suede?


 Suede :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Suede


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

low n slow euro said:


> Suede :thumbup:





hussdog426 said:


> Suede


 opcorn:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

unicorn fur.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> unicorn fur.


 Approved. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> unicorn fur.


 you have any left over?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Saw this at the old school show last weekend. Looked good. When are the wheels going on?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

98DUB said:


> you have any left over?


 Of course. I use it on my bed sheets.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Of course. I use it on my bed sheets.


 was thinking of Sasquatch beard hair too... Being in the PNW it may be easier to find.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

98DUB said:


> was thinking of Sasquatch beard hair too... Being in the PNW it may be easier to find.


 Oh no you didnt. I have a stash in garage I was going to use...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Saw this at the old school show last weekend. Looked good. When are the wheels going on?


 :wave: 



gti.jon said:


> Oh no you didnt. I have a stash in garage I was going to use...


 saw your car at Meisters on friday, looks good dude!


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

98DUB said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> saw your car at Meisters on friday, looks good dude!


 lol, i feel like a ton of people must've been at Meisters cuz I've heard from a handful of people saying that they saw it :laugh: 

I got a couple pics (POS point and shoot camera ) of your car at BCC, but didnt see you/your car again after we head out


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks dude! Yeah there were about 5-6 people there. Haha. 

Once we got to Leavenworth, we had to park out by the high school. To many cars in town. Haha


----------

